# Personal Photo Shoot on Beach (Toronto Islands) - Is it allowed?



## dancewithme (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, I read a great thread here discussing the laws of photography in Canada but it didn't answer my question. I have a personal photo shoot I want to do but wanted to check with you guys first.

Me and my dance partner want to take some dance photos on a beach (Toronto Islands or another beach).  We will be just using the point and shoot camera unfortunately and taking the photos ourselves. Luckily I am an artist and designer. But the problem is... The nature of our dance calls for us to be in costumes - think flowing silk veils, sequins, exotic jewellery, and long hair - an elegant, tranquil shoot before and at sunset. Due to the costumes, it will create quite a scene for any passerbys. I was thinking monday will have less people.

I read that if no one will be harmed financially then we can take photos.  Also, we are just two citizens who want to take photos on a beach - the only difference is us wearing the costumes!

The photos will be used on our dance website.

It will just be the 2 of us in costumes with a tripod. 

So what do you think?

This is probably a really basic question...any help is appreciated!


----------



## kdabbagh (Jun 29, 2008)

On the face of it there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it.

I personally shot at the Islands a couple times and have done a nude shoot at the nude beach there and in other areas where nudity wasn't allowed so we had to be careful.

Just an advice, don't stick to center island, and explore the rest of it, there is a place called Hanlan's Point and Ward Island there - very amazing places to explore. 

again, I doubt there are any legal implications but maybe it's best to look into it. IMHO, shooting ain't fun if there isn't some sort of risk involved.


----------



## notelliot (Jun 29, 2008)

...why wouldn't you be able to take photos at the beach?


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd think that it would be okay; if you're concerned, why not looking into the park authority and asking about their policy?


----------



## dancewithme (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I also think it shouldn't be a problem taking photos on a beach. The only concern I have is we will be in costumes. We will be fully covered...so I think we will just choose a day like monday when there is less people. I hope to find a nice spot...where we can stand on a rock and have the sky and lake as the background.  I feel silly calling them since I believe I am not doing anything wrong. 

Actually, I'm more concerned about people staring at us.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jul 3, 2008)

i was just sitting on the beach in mexico and 10 girls in thongs walked up right in front of me and started doing yoga and taking pictures of eachother doing certain yoga "moves" that was perfectly fine with me


----------



## andrew99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe I can shoot this for you, I'm based in Mississauga so it's not too far.  Send me an email!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 3, 2008)

dancewithme said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I also think it shouldn't be a problem taking photos on a beach. The only concern I have is we will be in costumes. We will be fully covered...so I think we will just choose a day like monday when there is less people. I hope to find a nice spot...where we can stand on a rock and have the sky and lake as the background. I feel silly calling them since I believe I am not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Actually, I'm more concerned about people staring at us.


I wouldn't worry about it. Torontonians are pretty blase. At Centre Island a bunch of people in medieval costumes got on the ferry at the same time as I did two weeks ago, and no one really looked at them twice. Same at Harbourfront... people dressed in Star Wars outfits and having a lightsabre fight by the lake barely got a second look from passers-by.

If you want beach shots, there's everything from Cherry Beach (the west end of it is fairly quiet) to Centre Island the beach on the south side, and the clothing optional beach, aren't terribly busy), Sunnyside, Ashbridges Bay, the new manmade beach by the marine firestation at Harbourfront etc etc. And if you don't need a beach (just water in the background) there's the Leslie Street Spit, the west end of The Beach (fewer people walk up there, by the Ashbridges Bay Yacht Club, than walk along the main part of the boardwalk), beside the ferry docks on the mainland etc.


----------

